# Some of the books IS/ARE good



## benfurko

Hello. I need to know Some of the book is good. Some of the books are good. subject verb agreement?


----------



## Rallino

Some of the books *are *good.


----------



## neuser

benfurko said:


> Hello. I need to know Some of the book is good. Some of the books are good. subject verb agreement?


It depends on whether the noun is countable or not. Book is a countable noun so you should say some of the books are good. If you are talking about something uncountable such as water, some of the water, then it must be followed by "are".

Some'ı isimlerden önce bu şekilde kullanıyorsanız kullandığınız isim sayılabilir veya sayılamaz olduğunu göz önüne olarak is veya are ile çekileceğini belirliyoruz İngilizce'de. Tabii sayılabilir isimler İngilizce'de Türkçe'den farklılık gösterse de genelde mantıkla çıkarım da bulunursanız çok az hata yaparak doğru kullanımda bulunabilirsiniz.


----------



## kalamazoo

Some of the book is good could also be correct.  It would mean that part of the book is good (and thus perhaps part of the book is not that good or isn't helpful or is incorrect).  This would refer just to one specific book.

For an uncountable noun like water, you should say 'some of the water IS good', not 'are.'


----------



## neuser

kalamazoo said:


> For an uncountable noun like water, you should say 'some of the water IS good', not 'are.'



Oh my bad, it definitely is. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## kalamazoo

I thought maybe your Turkish was better than your English


----------



## neuser

I have been studying Turkish for 10 years since my partner is Turkish. I hope one day!


----------



## kalamazoo

Your Turkish is better than my Turkish!


----------

